# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  BeBuShJa

## BeBiVoGeL

Kjo jam una  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## helios

o beb vetem ket foto paske ti...laj e thaj?  :shkelje syri:  
nejse mirese vjen tek ky forum... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shanon

Bebi-vockel qenke marshallah ti lol

----------


## briiigi

o bebi ke dale ne nje foto mire dhe ... ummmmmm shaka

briiigi

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. ne paske mi qen ne erresire deri tani :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   bota paska koxha, e si shpirt. 
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Asteroid

BeBi po ti qenke si shpirt moj.WoooooooooooooW cool fare.Cfare adrese ke ti?Ku ndodhesh?Se na iku truri fare

P.S. Forumi kish humbur gjallerine por tani qe erdhe ti ,kam nje arsye per te hyre ne forum :Ylli:

----------


## Estella

Bebi mire se na erdhe ne forum.  Na sill nonji tjeter na sill.

Estella,
Me shprese qe tu a marresh mendjen edhe shume antareve te tjere. (gjinia mashkullore)

----------


## Asteroid

ME DUKET SE EDHE TY TE MORRI MENDJEN BEBI

----------


## Estella

Po une veten si per femer e njoh mor i uruar, pa tendenca ne seksin mashkullor. Dhe e kisha theksuar dreqi e mori "gjina mashkullore" po se kuptoj c'derqin cdo qe kruhesh ti me mua. 
Ti e gjete arsyen per te hyre ne forum i dashur, se dhe vete e the kishe ngelur ne erresire. 

Estella,
P.S. Shpresoj qe bebi te te kete nxjerre ne drite.

----------


## Asteroid

Ti po kruhesh me mua jo une me ty



> Ti e gjete arsyen per te hyre ne forum i dashur,se dhe vete e the kishe ngelur ne erresire


P.S. Para se te shkruash lexoi mire postimet (Fjalen erresire se kam shkruar gjekundi)

----------


## Luciano

Pershndetje, Bebi shume smpatike je po me shume interesant shte ajo shpehja jote "Lving someone is giving that someone the power to hurt you" Mendoj se e ke gabim. Nejse mire se na erdhe :shkelje syri:

----------


## Lit

mos ma merrni bebin me sysh se e kam per vete!!!

----------


## BeBiVoGeL

heheh flm  :shkelje syri:  Majemy dashke tjeter ti e?   :perqeshje:  ... Briiigi po tenden ku e ke foton them  :buzeqeshje: ? eda, estella, prince flm  :buzeqeshje:  Luciano ma provo qe e kam gabim shprehjen.... me fjale po deshe edhe flasim  :ngerdheshje:  

PS: Besitos dioso Lit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Luciano

Bebushka me gjith qejf po sikur pertoj te bej roman ne forum :perqeshje:

----------


## Gertiii3

:Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  

Mirseerdhe bukuroshka  :sarkastik:

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje shpirto, goca si puna jote jan me se te mirepirtura :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  dera e shpise time me qira eshte hap :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
faleminderit zotit qe nuk na la me vdek pa pa me sy mrekullit e botes ne kete rast te shqiperise. ia kalofsh mire e sykesese
maje vath ne vesh bukuria shkon e vjen, ajo qe je brenda gjithmon metesh, si femije, e ritur, grau, a plak. ishalla je si jashte e brenda e bukur  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. o shqipni e mjera shqipni mjerr cfare gocash po humb ti.... e o New York ce pate fat  na i more tera gocat per merrak....
edhe zot di e zgjedh, cave jua jep me garuzhde cave me pikatore e cave hic fare...
sa per dieni neve na i ka dhon me pikatore i kemi shpetuar per qime hic fares :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
sa here vi ne kete faqe ve me men i ke pa men.... vaj med iken mend e mia
por ama jam e qet se tani e di ku e kush ma ka marr bukurin time...
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## BeBiVoGeL

Nuk e di se cfare fotosh te miat qarkullojne neper chat ... por mendohe se si mund ta kesh gjetur rastesisht... pra ai/ajo qe ta ka nisur s'kam qene une...  do thuash... por ja ma ka nisur nje tjeter qe thote qe je ti ... ehuha ne shqipot jemi te vetmit per manipulime  :shkelje syri:  ... nese lexon mesazhe te siperme thuhet se une kam nje foto laj shplaj me nje fjale ... me qe ke shume "hook ups" ketu me anetaret e chatit, pyeti verdalle edhe do te te tregojne qe une jam ajo  :buzeqeshje:  Te pershendes Kuqalashe gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje:  ..

EDA H ... nuk eshte e thene qe te tera jemi ne NEW YORK hiihih une per vete ndodhem ne Philadelphia, PA  :ngerdheshje:  ...

----------


## ChuChu

E dashur, s'e kam vene asnjehere ne dyshim bukurine tende, si ate fizike dhe shpirterore. Madje mund te them qe je nga individet me interesante. 

Terhiqem une....mesazhin e meparshem po e heq. Nuk dua te jem shkaktare irritimesh e pakenaqesish  :buzeqeshje: 

Ia kalofsh mire!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. oh atereher e paska fat  philadelphia :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  lum Phili...

----------

